# Withdraw



## engramin25 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I applied for PR in Australia with my wife and she has almost failed the medical requirement.
I want to know if i can withdraw her from my application as this instance and go on my own??? 
Please let me know if its possible by submitting any forms??


----------

